# Braces and Jaw Surgery



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a really bad overbite, and I have for years, and as I get older it progressively gets worse.
Now that I'm old enough to have the corrective surgery, I've started looking into it and recently I went to the dentist to figure out what I'm going to do.
First I need my wisdom teeth out, then I need the braces on and then I'll get the surgery.
I didn't think I was all that scared up until now, but all of a sudden I had a total anxiety attack about it.
I watched some videos on youtube of other people's journey's through the surgery and while they seemed very happy with the results and would highly recommend the surgery, it's really freaked me out.
Maybe I shouldn't have watched them, I sort of brought it on myself, but I just want to know what I'm in for.
I have a terrible phobia of needles and I'm so scared to get the IV when I have to have the surgery.
(sorry for my babbling...)

Has anyone here had this sort of surgery and have any advice for me?
I'm really really terrified :afr


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quite a timely topic. Got my braces on Feb 4th, had wisdom teeth removed and jaw surgery March 11th. 

The surgery itself will not hurt. If you have been stung by a bee or poked yourself with a pin, you have experienced much worse pain than the IV. The IV I had contained Valium, so once it was in I was completely relaxed. I will not sugar coat the recovery; it is uncomfortable and sometimes painful, but that's what your painkillers are for. Take them, they work. If you run out, ask for more. Get friendly with diet shakes and mashed potatoes because you'll be seeing lots of them  the pain lasted about 1.5 weeks for me. You'll also need to keep your mouth clean but your surgeon will explain all of that. 

Getting braces on does not hurt. It's odd to have metal or ceramic attached to your teeth poking your cheek but your body gets used to it quick. EAT A MEAL RIGHT AFTER GETTIG THEM ON because the discomfort and eating difficulty starts about 4 hours later and you will once again be on the soft food diet for a few days. These days, besides getting food caught in then, I hardly notice that I have braces at all. The awkward discomfort does go away but until then make sure you have advil or motrin handy. 

The outcome WILL be worth it. Any other questions just ask


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a really bad underbite as a kid, opted for braces, and seriously regret doing that. I have no idea why I put myself through five years of excruciating pain just to avoid surgery.

Just think of the years of braces you're not gonna need (hellish braces too, and much more painful now that you're older).


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've had wisdom teeth removed and that was a small surgery. The jaw surgery was an option to push my jaw forward but i wasnt interested in that (i dont have overbite or underbite just a small chin i guess they offered to "fix" that lol). they gave me an i.v and i was out and dont remember anything my mouth was sore but thats it. if u are afraid of the i.v get an EMLA patch. it freezes your skin and you wont feel pain, and look away of course when they poke u. its no big deal having surgery and u will feel more confident after. good luck


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been considering it also but quickly changed my mind.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Rtastism said:


> I didn't think I was all that scared up until now, but all of a sudden I had a total anxiety attack about it.


I have the option of having open-bite surgery in the near future, so I understand the fear you're going through - you just think you've come to terms with the situation, then suddenly an overwhelming wave of anxiety hits you out of the blue. My personal fear is getting an infection or worse as a result of the surgery (which is highly, highly unlikely).

But I understand the fear you're going through. It is a very safe procedure - my grandfather is an orthodontist and says there's nothing to worry about with the surgery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I mean, I have to do it because it's not only for the aesthetics, but it's also medical because soon my lower teeth will be scraping the roof of my mouth and it's already becoming hard to chew. So I can't back out...
But I just got really scared all of a sudden, and I didn't know how to handle it.
I keep going up and down about it, scared, not scared....
Gah!
But anyways, it's good to know other people understand at least


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rtastism said:


> I have a terrible phobia of needles and I'm so scared to get the IV when I have to have the surgery.


I have the same phobia, which is why I still have my wisdom teeth (on the upper jaw -- I naturally don't have them on the lower).

In addition to the fears you mentioned, I have an added one. I'd fear that they'd fail to sedate me adequately. I have this fear that I'd ask for more drugs in a fully conscious state and the oral surgeon would look at me in amazement and say "I've already given you more drugs than any other patient ever!"


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow you're really brave. I have a good sized overbite myself (prolly like 5-7 mm) but have decided to live with it. Was too scared to do jaw surgery at 14 when i had braces lol. It doesnt seem to have gotten worse tho (didn't know they could get worse) and hasn't caused medical issues. Good luck!


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

had surgery in april to fix underbite, 5mm top advancement. Worst part was the diet, lost a lot of weight. hope you like soup?? mash potatoes and the like. I found it not too bad at all. Happy I done it, made me look a small bit more regular, subtle though.


----------

